# Sarà capitato anche a voi ...



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

*Sarà capitato anche a voi ...*

... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
Non volendo reagire in modo repulsivo al gesto, che potrebbe essere dovuto ad un fraintendimento o ad un errore di distrazione del mittente, come reagite di fronte all'esibizione di qualcosa veramente brutto a vedersi?
Cosa dice il bon ton in questi casi?
Perchè solitamente, in questi frangenti, viene richiesto anche un parere, che evidentemente l'altra parte si aspetta positivo, e ci si può trovare oggettivamente in imbarazzo, perchè evidentemente l'altra parte manca totalmente di oggettività e di tanto altro.
Fate notare che non sarebbe il caso, data la palese mancanza di bellezza e fascino del soggetto, di ritrarlo ed esibirlo, oppure cercate di non creare un complesso nella persona che si è tanto imprudentemente ritratta?
Usate commenti neutri tipo: sai che è veramente originale? 
dite che vi ispira simpatia?
suggerite dei simpatici gadget da applicare?
o magari una diversa esposizione che migliori l'immagine? 
Un adesivo? 
Uno sfondo che distolga l'attenzione dal soggetto?
E' meglio in questi casi la cruda verità o la pietosa bugia?
E se si propende per la verità, potrà quella stessa mente che ha ideato di inviarvi quella foto, comprenderla?
Aspetto fiduciosa le vostre opinioni


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

mai capitato; pensando di immedesimarmi un attimo, vedo due opzioni:
1) e' stato un invio per errore, allora propenderei per un opportuno silenzio o, se sei in confidenza, un semplice 'mi sa che hai sbagliato destinatario'
2) l'invio e' stato volontario e non e' gradito, ma si vuole essere cortesi, risponderei con un 'sicuramente troverai qualcuno/a piu' interessata/o di me all'articolo; io non lo sono'. 
Se non te ne frega niente, andrei di insulti/sbeffeggiamenti


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...


.. ci sarebbe da dirne tante di osservazioni, per quanto mi riguarda, ... e anche da riderci sopra, ma preferisco mantenere un distaccato e "prudente" disincanto rispetto all'argomento, almeno per ora....


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

io vado sempre leggera e sbarazzina
ma come ti permetti,idiota


----------



## ilnikko (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?


ma nel contesto di una serie di messaggi _maialosi _o così come buongiorno del mattino senza capo nè coda ?
nella seconda ipotesi una risposta stizzata e inequivocabile. Io farei così


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

A me le alghe fanno un po' paura...


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

se ho capito bene di che tipo di primi piani seCSi parliamo.....per mia grande ma grande fortuna non mi è mai capitato di riceverne orridi per sbaglio, ma soltanto voluti e da persone con cui intrattenevo rapporti.
per cui niente che non avessi già visto :rotfl:

nel caso di conosciuti è meno imbarazzante se - insomma - il soggetto non è proprio un bijoux...comunque altrettanto fortunatamente non mi è stato mai chiesto un parere :scared: 

attendo consigli e pareri e prendo appunti, che nse sà mai, mi dovesse capitare almeno sarò pronta.:saggio:


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me le alghe fanno un po' paura...


io volevo comprare i calamari da fare alla piastra per stasera ma dopo questo 3d credo che ripiegherò sul pollo arrosto..


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io volevo comprare i calamari da fare alla piastra per stasera ma dopo questo 3d credo che ripiegherò sul pollo arrosto..


Evviva i calamaroni!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mai capitato; pensando di immedesimarmi un attimo, vedo due opzioni:
> 1) e' stato un invio per errore, allora propenderei per un opportuno silenzio o, se sei in confidenza, un semplice 'mi sa che hai sbagliato destinatario'
> 2) l'invio e' stato volontario e non e' gradito, ma si vuole essere cortesi, risponderei con un 'sicuramente troverai qualcuno/a piu' interessata/o di me all'articolo; io non lo sono'.
> Se non te ne frega niente, andrei di insulti/sbeffeggiamenti


Sai Ivanl stamattina sentivo per radio che la maggior esposizione alla luce solare aumente il testosterone.
Quindi magari se il soggetto è un uomo potrebbe essere una momentanea incapacità di intendere dovuta ad un ingolfamento del sistema nervoso centrale da sovradosaggio ormonale.
Se invece il suo fosse un comportamento risaputamente abituale, e se il soggetto fotografato fosse davvero per le sue caratteristiche estetiche assai lontano dal dover essere esposto, non potrebbe essere questo il sintomo di un disagio di qualche genere?


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai Ivanl stamattina sentivo per radio che la maggior esposizione alla luce solare aumente il testosterone.
> Quindi magari se il soggetto è un uomo potrebbe essere una momentanea incapacità di intendere dovuta ad un ingolfamento del sistema nervoso centrale da sovradosaggio ormonale.
> Se invece il suo fosse un comportamento risaputamente abituale, e se il soggetto fotografato fosse davvero per le sue caratteristiche estetiche assai lontano dal dover essere esposto, non potrebbe essere questo il sintomo di un disagio di qualche genere?


Ma scusa...parli di cazzi pure brutti??


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me le alghe fanno un po' paura...


io ho cominciato ad avere orrore dei calamari... e mi piacevano tanto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma nel contesto di una serie di messaggi _maialosi _o così come buongiorno del mattino senza capo nè coda ?
> nella seconda ipotesi una risposta stizzata e inequivocabile. Io farei così


... diciamo in un contesto scherzoso che potrebbe, in una persona avvezza a determinati comportamenti, aver generato l'idea che la cosa potesse colpire.


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Comunque io come Ban, ricevuti solo in determinate occasioni in cui si giocava e per mia fortuna erano gradevoli alla vista.
Fossero pure stati brutti a vedersi non ce l'avrei potuta fare...mi è andata bene!! 
Vero è che quelli consci di non avere sto gran arnese hanno avuto la decenza di non inviare nulla... 
E poi la sorpresa...


----------



## Spot (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io vado sempre leggera e sbarazzina
> ma come ti permetti,idiota


Ecco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa...parli di cazzi pure brutti??


vedo che cominci a capire.
cioè: già di suo, al confronto con la complessità o l'armonia di un piede o di una mano, non è un organo che colpisca per bellezza.
Quindi ... tendenzialmente è più una mostra di virilità.
Ecco.
quindi vi è un'intenzione all'origine di impressionare favorevolmente in questo senso.
Ma se questo non avviene perchè oggettivamente il soggetto non ... come dire... risponde ai parametri anatomici in maniera superiore alla media ma anzi ha caratteristiche piuttosto curiose... come è giusto e corretto reagire?


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedo che cominci a capire.
> cioè: già di suo, al confronto con la complessità o l'armonia di un piede o di una mano, non è un organo che colpisca per bellezza.
> Quindi ... tendenzialmente è più una mostra di virilità.
> Ecco.
> ...


Andando a vomitare...presumo...


----------



## Biri (14 Giugno 2016)

io non so
a me non è mai capitato


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedo che cominci a capire.
> cioè: già di suo, al confronto con la complessità o l'armonia di un piede o di una mano, non è un organo che colpisca per bellezza.
> Quindi ... tendenzialmente è più una mostra di virilità.
> Ecco.
> ...


leggera e sbarazzina, direi


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque io come Ban, ricevuti solo in determinate occasioni in cui si giocava e per mia fortuna erano gradevoli alla vista.
> Fossero pure stati brutti a vedersi non ce l'avrei potuta fare...mi è andata bene!!
> *Vero è che quelli consci di non avere sto gran arnese hanno avuto la decenza di non inviare nulla*...
> E poi la sorpresa...


idem..per fortuna


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedo che cominci a capire.
> cioè: già di suo, al confronto con la complessità o l'armonia di un piede o di una mano, non è un organo che colpisca per bellezza.
> Quindi ... tendenzialmente è più una mostra di virilità.
> Ecco.
> ...


cambiando argomento? 
ma per caratteristiche curiose intendiamo roba alla discovery channel?


----------



## Tradito? (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedo che cominci a capire.
> cioè: già di suo, al confronto con la complessità o l'armonia di un piede o di una mano, non è un organo che colpisca per bellezza.
> Quindi ... tendenzialmente è più una mostra di virilità.
> Ecco.
> ...


dipende se queste cose curiose ti incuriosiscono..


----------



## spleen (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbri, rispondi che hai visto di meglio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> cambiando argomento?
> ma per caratteristiche curiose intendiamo roba alla discovery channel?


naaaa, dai.
Diciamo anatomicamente non michelangiolesche.
o davinciane.
o raffaelite.
più stile Gaudì, ecco.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa...parli di cazzi pure brutti??


Ehm ma da un punto di vista puramente estetico il cazzo è brutto Nella mia miserrima esperienza mai incontrati bei cazzi... Comunque uno mi inviò una foto confezionata con un fiocco rosso natalizio :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa, dai.
> Diciamo anatomicamente non michelangiolesche.
> o davinciane.
> o raffaelite.
> più stile Gaudì, ecco.


Scusa ma te lo ha inviato cosi' out of the blue? Senza aggiungere altro? Neanche una parola?

Comunque a me non e' mai capitato....per fortuna....


----------



## Tessa (14 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm ma da un punto di vista puramente estetico il cazzo è brutto Nella mia miserrima esperienza mai incontrati bei cazzi... Comunque uno mi inviò una foto confezionata con un fiocco rosso natalizio :rotfl:


I bei cazzi ci sono eccome. 
Sarai stata sfortunata?


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa, dai.
> Diciamo anatomicamente non michelangiolesche.
> o davinciane.
> o raffaelite.
> *più stile Gaudì,* ecco.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Divì (14 Giugno 2016)

A me onestamente non è mai capitato. Nemmeno - come dire - nell'ambito di un gioco un po' piccante con qualcuno di noto. Comincio a pensare di essere invisibile .....

Sarà che da troppo tempo sono fuori da questi giochi (come direbbe Sbri, sono anZiana) e ai miei tempi quando tante ne combinavo non c'era la tecnologia ma tanta tanta fantasia.

Comunque, provo per un attimo a fantasticare di essere un bersaglio di qualche interesse almeno per un calamaro moscio .....

Io credo che la butterei in ridere. Del resto la metto in ridere anche con il marito, quindi .... perché no?

Ma per come mi conosco forse mi domanderei come gli è venuto in mente, e gliene proporrei uno bravo


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm ma da un punto di vista puramente estetico il cazzo è brutto Nella mia miserrima esperienza mai incontrati bei cazzi... Comunque uno mi inviò una foto confezionata con un fiocco rosso natalizio :rotfl:


col fiocco nataloso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non sono concorde col brutto, ce ne sono di belli...poi tanto fa anche la turgidezza


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> A me onestamente non è mai capitato. Nemmeno - come dire - nell'ambito di un gioco un po' piccante con qualcuno di noto. Comincio a pensare di essere invisibile .....
> 
> Sarà che da troppo tempo sono fuori da questi giochi (come direbbe Sbri, sono anZiana) e ai miei tempi quando tante ne combinavo non c'era la tecnologia ma tanta tanta fantasia.
> 
> ...


è ufficiale, stasera Ban cucina il pollo arrosto


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> A me onestamente non è mai capitato. Nemmeno - come dire - nell'ambito di un gioco un po' piccante con qualcuno di noto. Comincio a pensare di essere invisibile .....
> 
> Sarà che da troppo tempo sono fuori da questi giochi (come direbbe Sbri, sono anZiana) e ai miei tempi quando tante ne combinavo non c'era la tecnologia ma tanta tanta fantasia.
> 
> ...


in sostituzione, dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> dipende se queste cose curiose ti incuriosiscono..


mah, sai... sono anZiana... diciamo che per me la novità è rarità...


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è ufficiale, stasera Ban cucina il pollo arrosto


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


volevo fare i calamari alla piastra, giuro. ma o comincio a ridere a tavola, o do di stomaco, dopo questo 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> volevo fare i calamari alla piastra, giuro. ma o comincio a ridere a tavola, o do di stomaco, dopo questo 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me fanno abbastanza schifo, a prescindere. Li mangio solo ripieni o fritti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] sto morendo dal ridere giuro
 [MENTION=3945]Sbriciolata[/MENTION] mi è successo ma da qualcuno che frequentavo e nel mezzo di una conversazione di un certo tipo. Non ho mai ricevuto foto buttate lì insomma
Però grazie per questo 3D mi hai rallegrato il pomeriggio


----------



## Heathcliff (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...


Ti hanno mandato la foto di un minipony e ti hanno chiesto se ti piaceva lo stallone? 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2016)

Non mi è mai capitatoapa:.
Potrei rispondere eventualmente:
"Noto che non hai grande talento fotografico. Tu sai che io sono appassionato di foto e..."
Concludendo con:
Versione 1 di disinteresse ammosciante "... devo dire che questa tua è venuta malino".
Versione 2 di velato interesse con riserva di dubbio: "... che ne dici se te ne rifaccio io una migliore?".
Versione 3 di interesse cospicuo "... comunque è il soggetto che conta e devo dire che quello mi interessa assai".


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_banshee_ sto morendo dal ridere giuro
> @_Sbriciolata_ mi è successo ma da qualcuno che frequentavo e nel mezzo di una conversazione di un certo tipo. Non ho mai ricevuto foto buttate lì insomma
> Però grazie per questo 3D mi hai rallegrato il pomeriggio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma si trattava di cose decenti, sì...no di esempi come quelli di [MENTION=3945]Sbriciolata[/MENTION], quelli che fanno passar la voglia di cucinare molluschi cefalopodi?


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me fanno abbastanza schifo, a prescindere. Li mangio solo ripieni o fritti


quanto sei unto marito mio, ti adoVo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ti hanno mandato la foto di un minipony e ti hanno chiesto se ti piaceva lo stallone?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


... adesso non estremizziamo.
Diciamo che non era da esposizione, ok?
Sono cose che capitano poi eh?
Uno a certe cose magari è affezionato e le vede con occhio non obbiettivo.
Magari non ha avuto molti metri... centimetri di paragone.
Tu fotine ne avrai mandate, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ti hanno mandato la foto di un minipony e ti hanno chiesto se ti piaceva lo stallone?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


:rotfl:
 [MENTION=3945]Sbriciolata[/MENTION]: ho letto fino a qui e mi sembra di capire che il nostro heath potrebbe averci preso.

Anch'io sarei in ambasce per un caso del genere, il mio buon cuore sotto una apparente scorza dura mi fa propendere sempre per la pietà, anche perché conoscendo solo cazzi di un certo spessore e levatura (per mia fortuna e non certo per merito) posso intuire quale effetto potrebbe produrre su alcuni uomini capire che il proprio compagno di vita non è la certezza che pensavi!


----------



## Heathcliff (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... adesso non estremizziamo.
> Diciamo che non era da esposizione, ok?
> Sono cose che capitano poi eh?
> Uno a certe cose magari è affezionato e le vede con occhio non obbiettivo.
> ...


Si ne ho mandate ma previo accertamento che fossero gradite e mai chiedendo conferme che poi se capita una come te sono dolori. Sei sicura di non essere troppo severa nel giudizio?


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quanto sei unto marito mio, ti adoVo


:kiss:


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... adesso non estremizziamo.
> Diciamo che non era da esposizione, ok?
> Sono cose che capitano poi eh?
> Uno a certe cose magari è affezionato e le vede con occhio non obbiettivo.
> ...


resta il fatto che le ha mandate; se tu non hai fatto niente per incoraggiarlo, direi che e' il caso che questo gentiluomo vada sollecitato ad essere piu' prudente o selettivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Si ne ho mandate ma previo accertamento che fossero gradite e mai chiedendo conferme che poi se capita una come te sono dolori. Sei sicura di non essere troppo severa nel giudizio?


Cliffino... 
....
............ 
sì, sono sicura


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Si ne ho mandate ma previo accertamento che fossero gradite* e mai chiedendo conferme *che poi se capita una come te sono dolori. Sei sicura di non essere troppo severa nel giudizio?


...posso dire che questa cosa in effetti è tristerrima? :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> resta il fatto che le ha mandate; *se tu non hai fatto niente per incoraggiarlo*, direi che e' il caso che questo gentiluomo vada sollecitato ad essere piu' prudente o selettivo


diciamo anche che è un po' biscaro, questo gentiluomo... .. :mexican:


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> @_Sbriciolata_: ho letto fino a qui e mi sembra di capire che il nostro heath potrebbe averci preso.
> 
> Anch'io sarei in ambasce per un caso del genere, il mio buon cuore sotto una apparente scorza dura mi fa propendere sempre per la pietà, anche perché conoscendo *solo cazzi di un certo spessore *e levatura (per mia fortuna e non certo per merito) posso intuire quale effetto potrebbe produrre su alcuni uomini capire che il proprio compagno di vita non è la certezza che pensavi!


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2016)

Offro servizi di consulenza e ripresa fotografica professionale in sede. Buona conoscenza photoshop, eventuali ritocchi se necessario. Ho anche obiettivi grandangolari spinti per esaltare la prospettiva. Per chi fosse interessato...


Qui si aprono veramente nuovi mercati.


----------



## Divì (14 Giugno 2016)

bah, a me nella vita sono capitati sempre belli, seppur non sempre bravi. Con un po' di buona volontà potrei pensare che magari non è fotogenico?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> resta il fatto che le ha mandate; se tu non hai fatto niente per incoraggiarlo, direi che e' il caso che questo gentiluomo vada sollecitato ad essere piu' prudente o selettivo


temo non si riesca a cavare sangue dalle rape, caro Ivanl.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma si trattava di cose decenti, sì...no di esempi come quelli di [MENTION=3945]Sbriciolata[/MENTION], quelli che fanno passar la voglia di cucinare molluschi cefalopodi?


Assoluto si


----------



## Heathcliff (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...posso dire che questa cosa in effetti è tristerrima? :facepalm:


dolce fanciulla del piccolo popolo... È proprio da coglioni se vogliamo dire la verità.


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> dolce fanciulla del piccolo popolo... È proprio da coglioni se vogliamo dire la verità.


caro eroe della brughiera, lo penso anche io.
 ebbi timore di risultare un tantinello tranchant :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo non si riesca a cavare sangue dalle rape, caro Ivanl.


e allora urgono modi decisi e chiari per indurlo a togliersi di torno


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> caro eroe della brughiera, lo penso anche io.
> ebbi timore di risultare un tantinello tranchant :rotfl:


eh.. però.. è chiaro che se mandi di schianto senza preavviso, (ipoteticamente uomo che manda) è ovvio che in qualche modo "chiami" un commento....

non è che una può rispondere "si, ho ricevuto, grazie.. allora si parlava di cosa?.. 

eh no.. una risposta in qualche modo se la tira...

è il senso del 3d, alla fine, no?


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh.. però.. è chiaro che se mandi di schianto senza preavviso, (ipoteticamente uomo che manda) è ovvio che in qualche modo "chiami" un commento....
> 
> non è che una può rispondere "si, ho ricevuto, grazie.. allora si parlava di cosa?..
> 
> ...


ma se il commento non arriva spontaneamente....si facci una domanda e si dii una risposta (semi cit )!!

chiedere "che ne pensi?" sa un po' di "ti è piaciuto?" cavolo se non ti sei accorto che mi è piaciuto evidentemente è perchè non mi è piaciuto  quindi perchè me lo chiedi?...ecco io l'ho intesa più così


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma se il commento non arriva spontaneamente....si facci una domanda e si dii una risposta (semi cit )!!
> 
> chiedere "che ne pensi?" sa un po' di "ti è piaciuto?" cavolo se non ti sei accorto che mi è piaciuto evidentemente è perchè non mi è piaciuto  quindi perchè me lo chiedi?...ecco io l'ho intesa più così


beh.. certo! è banale.

però il "che ne pensi?" secondo me viaggia da se con la foto... o no?

poi c'è il demente che pure lo scrive, e quello qualifica chi lo scrive...

ma il "che ne pensi? viaggia da se con la fotografia secondo me....

io la leggo così... da uomo a donna, intendo


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. certo! è banale.
> 
> però il "che ne pensi?" secondo me viaggia da se con la foto... o no?
> 
> ...


ah si certo, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa allora :up: il "che ne pensi" viaggia in automatico con la foto ed infatti Sbri chiedeva "che si dice in certi casi"..

quando invece è proprio chiesto direttamente...è tristerrimo (o coglione  cit.)


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Offro servizi di consulenza e ripresa fotografica professionale in sede. Buona conoscenza photoshop, eventuali ritocchi se necessario. Ho anche obiettivi grandangolari spinti per esaltare la prospettiva. Per chi fosse interessato...
> 
> 
> Qui si aprono veramente nuovi mercati.


Dovrei fotografarmi il culo... Hai consigli?


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma se il commento non arriva spontaneamente....si facci una domanda e si dii una risposta (semi cit )!!
> 
> chiedere "che ne pensi?" sa un po' di "ti è piaciuto?" cavolo se non ti sei accorto che mi è piaciuto evidentemente è perchè non mi è piaciuto  quindi perchè me lo chiedi?...ecco io l'ho intesa più così


Oh io su certi cazzi ho sbavato...ma ammetto che sbavavo per lo più sul suo proprietario...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah si certo, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa allora :up: il "che ne pensi" viaggia in automatico con la foto ed infatti Sbri chiedeva "che si dice in certi casi"..
> 
> quando invece è proprio chiesto direttamente...è tristerrimo (o coglione  cit.)


beh.. dipende da quali casi....

se è una persona che ti interessa.. potrebbe anche interessarti meno.. molto meno dopo la foto

e non per la "bellezza" del contenuto, ma per il "cervello" che ha elaborato la spedizione della foto... :rotfl::rotfl:

se invece del cervello non ti interessa, o ti va bene così come è, si passa alla bellezza della foto...
ed è tutto un altro paio di maniche... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedo che cominci a capire.
> cioè: già di suo, al confronto con la complessità o l'armonia di un piede o di una mano, non è un organo che colpisca per bellezza.
> Quindi ... tendenzialmente è più una mostra di virilità.
> Ecco.
> ...


Scusa la domanda indiscreta ma ... che personaggi frequenti ???


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda indiscreta ma ... che personaggi frequenti ???


Kikko, se io frequentassi abitualmente personaggi del genere non avrei bisogno di consigli.
Però sono cose che capitano.
Metti che una ti manda una foto tutta ignuda e fiera della sua nudità per farti avere una reazione di un certo tipo ed invece tu hai la reazione della lumaca di fronte al pericolo...
Mica è facile.
Aggiungi anche che la stessa ti chieda : ti è piaciuto quello che hai visto?
eh? che le rispondi?
magari lei è convinta di averti suscitato uno sconvolgimento ormonale che manco un mandrillo nella stagione degli amori.
E allora che si fa?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*

io in realtà non ho ben capito (in chiave simpatica, intendiamoci) se il problema che si pone in questi casi per ciascuno di noi, e cioè quando riceviamo improvvisamente e senza preavviso da un amico/conoscente una foto "intima" sia:

1) commentare il contenuto della foto: (bello! - complimenti! però! non ti ci facevo! wow! ho visto di meglio! che ardore!... etc....)

1) commentare il "cervello" che ha elaborato la spedizione improvvisa della foto (al di là del suo contenuto più o meno affascinante)...  

il tutto in chiave leggera e scherzosa ovviamente...

io avrei il problema sull'opzione 2, ad esempio....

perché parto dal presupposto che come a me, immagino manderai foto di questo tipo a un bel po' di persone...
specialmente se la foto è inviata improvvisamente, e senza nessun apparente e giustificato motivo.

Le volte che mi è capitato (solo 1 in vita mia, in verità) ho immediatamente interrotto le comunicazioni

in verità il contenuto era non eccelso... ma anche lo fosse stato, fu il modo a farmi immediatamente chiudere


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko, se io frequentassi abitualmente personaggi del genere non avrei bisogno di consigli.
> Però sono cose che capitano.
> Metti che una ti manda una foto tutta ignuda e fiera della sua nudità per farti avere una reazione di un certo tipo ed invece tu hai la reazione della lumaca di fronte al pericolo...
> Mica è facile.
> ...


puoi rispondere  diplomaticamente :" ah beh interessante foto "artistica " ma secondo me hai sbagliato destinatario "


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

mai capitato. 

E chiedere semplicemente cosa intendesse e se è sicuro che te la volesse mandare a te?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io in realtà non ho ben capito (in chiave simpatica, intendiamoci) se il problema che si pone in questi casi per ciascuno di noi, e cioè quando riceviamo improvvisamente e senza preavviso da un amico/conoscente una foto "intima" sia:
> 
> 1) commentare il contenuto della foto: (bello! - complimenti! però! non ti ci facevo! wow! ho visto di meglio! che ardore!... etc....)
> 
> ...


Se mi arrivasse una foto così all'improvviso, senza che ci sia un minimo "gioco" almeno mi farei due domande...più che altro tenderei a mandare affanculo il soggetto.
Ci sono quelli che ti mandano il cazzo così per ingolosirti e a me farebbero vomitare il pranzo della cresima, a prescindere che sia un bel o un brutto vedere.
Se invece la questione si pone in un ambito di gioco la questione è diversa, ma c'è appunto una situazione di complicità diversa.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se mi arrivasse una foto così all'improvviso, senza che ci sia un minimo "gioco" almeno mi farei due domande...più che altro tenderei a mandare affanculo il soggetto.
> Ci sono quelli che ti mandano il cazzo così per ingolosirti e a me farebbero vomitare il pranzo della cresima, a prescindere che sia un bel o un brutto vedere.
> Se invece la questione si pone in un ambito di gioco la questione è diversa, ma c'è appunto una situazione di complicità diversa.


certo! se esiste già una complicità è diversissimo!! 

mi pare che nell'esempio descritto la complicità invece non ci fosse.. diciamo che con quella foto si voleva cinematograficamente "sfondare" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> certo! se esiste già una complicità è diversissimo!!
> 
> mi pare che nell'esempio descritto la complicità invece non ci fosse.. diciamo che con quella foto si voleva cinematograficamente "sfondare" :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma poi pure brutto!? :rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko, se io frequentassi abitualmente personaggi del genere non avrei bisogno di consigli.
> Però sono cose che capitano.
> Metti che una ti manda una foto tutta ignuda e fiera della sua nudità per farti avere una reazione di un certo tipo ed invece tu hai la reazione della lumaca di fronte al pericolo...
> Mica è facile.
> ...


A me 'ste cose non sono mai capitate ... strano io eh ...

Pero ripensandoci ... mia moglie lo ha fatto ... con qualcun altro però ... 

quindi credo che lo strano sono proprio io !!

Se mai dovesse capitarmi ti faccio sapere ... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mai capitato.
> 
> ...


piuttosto che passar da tonta che non capisce se è l'esatta destinataria, immagino che Sbri piuttosto gli risponderebbe "che carino il tuo nipotino di 5 anni nudo!!" :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma poi pure brutto!? :rotfl:


e va beh.. lì è colpa del buon Dio... però lui l'ardore almeno ce l'avrebbe messo.. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*

scherzi a parte.. penso sia un po' imbarazzante...

io almeno sarei in imbarazzo.. sinceramente... 

ma non per commentare un culo brutto... che non vorrei mortificar nessuno.. 

cioè.. è imbarazzante, dai... poi anche con la richiesta di cosa ne pensi..?.. insomma.. imbarazzo in purezza


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> piuttosto che passar da tonta che non capisce se è l'esatta destinataria, immagino che Sbri piuttosto gli risponderebbe "che carino il tuo nipotino di 5 anni nudo!!" :rotfl:



Ciao

non sono partita da Sbri, ma da me ... 
E non è passar da tonta, ma io mi chiederei veramente se non ha sbagliato indirizzo. 
Un conto è se dovesse accadere durante un gioco, o confidenza. 
Ma dal nulla, così? Si vede che non mi conosce ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io in realtà non ho ben capito (in chiave simpatica, intendiamoci) se il problema che si pone in questi casi per ciascuno di noi, e cioè quando riceviamo improvvisamente e senza preavviso da un amico/conoscente una foto "intima" sia:
> 
> 1) commentare il contenuto della foto: (bello! - complimenti! però! non ti ci facevo! wow! ho visto di meglio! che ardore!... etc....)
> 
> ...


a parte che le opzioni erano uno e uno bis
quello che hai detto lo condivido.
Ovvero: il presupposto è ovviamente quello.
Se il presupposto è quello si presuppone anche che l'altro non mi ritenga in grado di capirlo, perchè fare il numero nel sistemone credo che non piaccia a nessuno.
A meno che una non creda veramente di far perdere la bussola ad un uomo a distanza, unico caso in the world. 
Però bisogna essere parecchio ... ingenue per pensare una cosa del genere, SPECIALMENTE quando te lo dicono.
quindi siamo di fronte non solo ad uno che crede immotivatamente di essere una forza della natura, 
ma che crede pure di essere molto furbo e non lo è affatto, che crede di essere l'incrocio tra Rodolfo Valentino e Trenta spade e invece è un incrocio tra Pierino e Bombolo ma che soprattutto crede di avere di fronte una rincoglionita che di fronte ad un'erezione ha una sospensione dell'attività sinaptica. 
allora vedi.... indignarsi e chiudere comunicazioni è più una modalità maschile, secondo me.
Noi donne siamo un filino più ... sadiche


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*..*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono partita da Sbri, ma da me ...
> E non è passar da tonta, ma io mi chiederei veramente se non ha sbagliato indirizzo.
> ...


conosce poco anche lui stesso, mi pare di capire dal "contenuto della foto"  

e comunque ci sono persone che perché hanno un bel cazzo (maschi) o un bel corpo (femmine) pensano di conoscere il mondo

e anche persone che perché hanno un bel portafoglio pensano di conoscere il mondo... 

quindi...............


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a parte che le opzioni erano uno e uno bis
> quello che hai detto lo condivido.
> Ovvero: il presupposto è ovviamente quello.
> Se il presupposto è quello si presuppone anche che l'altro non mi ritenga in grado di capirlo, perchè fare il numero nel sistemone credo che non piaccia a nessuno.
> ...


alcune forse ,nel mio caso vale la modalità suddetta.


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> conosce poco anche lui stesso, mi pare di capire dal "contenuto della foto"
> 
> e comunque ci sono persone che perché hanno un bel cazzo (maschi) o un bel corpo (femmine) pensano di conoscere il mondo
> 
> ...


Eh ma mi è parso di capire che sto cazzo non era manco bello! :rotfl:
E allora che tristezza proprio!!!


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a parte che le opzioni erano uno e uno bis
> quello che hai detto lo condivido.
> Ovvero: il presupposto è ovviamente quello.
> Se il presupposto è quello si presuppone anche che l'altro non mi ritenga in grado di capirlo, perchè fare il numero nel sistemone credo che non piaccia a nessuno.
> ...


adoro le donne sadiche... 

cosa pensi di fare?....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a parte che le opzioni erano uno e uno bis
> quello che hai detto lo condivido.
> Ovvero: il presupposto è ovviamente quello.
> Se il presupposto è quello si presuppone anche che l'altro non mi ritenga in grado di capirlo, perchè fare il numero nel sistemone credo che non piaccia a nessuno.
> ...


Va Be però poi ci dici cosa gli rispondi ti prego


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

fra parentesi bello o brutto non fa differenza alcuna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2016)

Chi è Trenta spade?  :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (14 Giugno 2016)

Ripensandoci, in tempi lontani e non digitali, quindi non so se l'esempio sia calzante, ricordo una sala d'attesa in università. Attendevo di entrare a parlare con il prof per la mia tesi di laurea.
C'era un baldo giovane, arrivato dopo di me, che ha prontamente estratto quella che si poteva definire una "mazza tanta". Era qualcosa di oggettivamente bello, sia per forma che per dimensioni, ehm e oltretutto il giovane era molto baldanzoso, come dire......

La mia reazione non è stata però né di divertimento né di eccitazione, mi sono semplicemente agghiacciata. E pure un po' preoccupata, non c'era nessuno e meno male che la porta del prof si è aperta quasi subito .....

Quando sono uscita era scomparso ....

Per cui Sbri, per dirla tutta, se la fotina ti è arrivata d'amblè punterei decisa allo sputtanamento, senza passare dal via


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra parentesi bello o brutto non fa differenza alcuna


No infatti la differenza la fa la persona


----------



## kikko64 (14 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi è Trenta spade?  :rotfl:


suppongo intenda Franco Trentalance :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> suppongo intenda Franco Trentalance :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dio benedica Trentalance!


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra parentesi bello o brutto non fa differenza alcuna


Davvero?


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Davvero?


 eccome.


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Comunque una volta ero ingrifata e ho chiesto al tizio di mandarmi la foto del cazzo...
Ero tutta un bollore...

Lui molto simpaticamente mi mandò questa...







Conosco gente strana...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Chiedo un gesto di Clemenza verso quest'uomo.. 

"Sbri la misericordiosa.." 

Bello sarebbe!! Eh?..


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome.


Non avrei mai detto!


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non avrei mai detto!


non penso poi che ricevendo tale foto non richiesta starei troppo a rimirarla


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso poi che ricevendo tale foto non richiesta starei troppo a rimirarla


Ma quello manco io!!!! :rotfl:
Tutt'al più mi soffermeri sullo sfondo se c'è!!! 
O magari un quadro alle pareti se si vede... 
Boh!!


----------



## Tessa (14 Giugno 2016)

Comunque ho sempre diffidato di chi facilmente si cala i pantaloni in pubblico o esibisce parti intime. 
Mi sa di disturbato. 
E troverei molto poco erotica la foto di un cazzo, per quanto magari di tutto rispetto. 
Preferisco la modalita' classica, dove cosa c'e' la' sotto lo scopri con i giusti tempi e modi, a rischio pure di avere qualche sorpresa. Pazienza.....


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque ho sempre diffidato di chi facilmente si cala i pantaloni in pubblico o esibisce parti intime.
> Mi sa di disturbato.
> E troverei molto poco erotica la foto di un cazzo, per quanto magari di tutto rispetto.
> Preferisco la modalita' classica, dove cosa c'e' la' sotto lo scopri con i giusti tempi e modi, a rischio pure di avere qualche sorpresa. Pazienza.....


:up:


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque ho sempre diffidato di chi facilmente si cala i pantaloni in pubblico o esibisce parti intime.
> Mi sa di disturbato.
> E troverei molto poco erotica la foto di un cazzo, per quanto magari di tutto rispetto.
> Preferisco la modalita' classica, dove cosa c'e' la' sotto lo scopri con i giusti tempi e modi, a rischio pure di avere qualche sorpresa. Pazienza.....


Scherzi a parte.
Ho sempre reputato disturbante uno che senza motivo mi manda la foto del cazzo, tempo addietro mi è successo alcune volte. Sono restata di sasso. Il più meraviglioso D) fu uno che mi mandò una foto completamente nudo in tiro, con le scarpe e con la testa mozzata. Lo ricordo con tantissimo affetto...poraccio, non era neanche male, ma mi sono cadute le braccia!
Io ovviamente non me l'aspettavo, proprio per niente...stavamo parlando di tutt'altro. Avrò avuto 24/25 anni...ho iniziato a ridere in ufficio e pensavo di non riprendermi più. Lui ci è rimasto male...ovviamente la cosa finì lì e non mi mandò più nulla.
Però in altre situazioni la foto aveva il suo perchè, tutto in ambito di scambio erotico reciproco. Non è il fatto di vedere un cazzo, ma quel cazzo, che appartiene a quella persona e che magari in quel momento è duro per te perchè si è arrivati ad un punto di forte tensione.
Un cazzo fondamentalmente è un cazzo, sì per carità...ce ne sono di più o meno belli...quelli calamareschi ittici di cui parla Sbriciolata ammetto che mi inquietano non poco, ma restano sempre una semplice parte del corpo di un uomo.


----------



## Ross (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte.
> Ho sempre reputato disturbante uno che senza motivo mi manda la foto del cazzo, tempo addietro mi è successo alcune volte. Sono restata di sasso. Il più meraviglioso D) fu uno che mi mandò una foto completamente nudo in tiro, con le scarpe e con la testa mozzata. Lo ricordo con tantissimo affetto...poraccio, non era neanche male, ma mi sono cadute le braccia!
> Io ovviamente non me l'aspettavo, proprio per niente...stavamo parlando di tutt'altro. Avrò avuto 24/25 anni...ho iniziato a ridere in ufficio e pensavo di non riprendermi più. Lui ci è rimasto male...ovviamente la cosa finì lì e non mi mandò più nulla.
> Però in altre situazioni la foto aveva il suo perchè, tutto in ambito di scambio erotico reciproco. Non è il fatto di vedere un cazzo, ma quel cazzo, che appartiene a quella persona e che magari in quel momento è duro per te perchè si è arrivati ad un punto di forte tensione.
> Un cazzo fondamentalmente è un cazzo, sì per carità...ce ne sono di più o meno belli...quelli calamareschi ittici di cui parla Sbriciolata ammetto che mi inquietano non poco, ma restano sempre una semplice parte del corpo di un uomo.


Mai avuto la fortuna di simili scambi epistolari.

Una domanda: se l'uomo manda il di lui cazzo possibilmente in tiro...la donna, lei cosa manda?

La ciucia, una zinna a caso o la chiappa preferita?


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte.
> Ho sempre reputato disturbante uno che senza motivo mi manda la foto del cazzo, tempo addietro mi è successo alcune volte. Sono restata di sasso. Il più meraviglioso D) fu uno che mi mandò una foto completamente nudo in tiro, con le scarpe e con la testa mozzata. Lo ricordo con tantissimo affetto...poraccio, non era neanche male, ma mi sono cadute le braccia!
> Io ovviamente non me l'aspettavo, proprio per niente...stavamo parlando di tutt'altro. Avrò avuto 24/25 anni...ho iniziato a ridere in ufficio e pensavo di non riprendermi più. Lui ci è rimasto male...ovviamente la cosa finì lì e non mi mandò più nulla.
> Però in altre situazioni la foto aveva il suo perchè, tutto in ambito di scambio erotico reciproco. Non è il fatto di vedere un cazzo, ma quel cazzo, che appartiene a quella persona e che magari in quel momento è duro per te perchè si è arrivati ad un punto di forte tensione.
> Un cazzo fondamentalmente è un cazzo, sì per carità...ce ne sono di più o meno belli...quelli calamareschi ittici di cui parla Sbriciolata ammetto che mi inquietano non poco, ma restano sempre una semplice parte del corpo di un uomo.


----------



## Ross (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


>


Leggo 'pescato locale'! :rotfl:

Ma andò stai? Al carrefour in cerca di foto di piselli olimpici?


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mai avuto la fortuna di simili scambi epistolari.
> 
> Una domanda: se l'uomo manda il di lui cazzo possibilmente in tiro...la donna, lei cosa manda?
> 
> La ciucia, una zinna a caso o la chiappa preferita?


E che ne so io?! A richiesta!


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


>


Ma io non voglio più mangiare pesce!!! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oro.blu (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...


Maaaa? Così senza nessun avviso e nessuna richiesta? ...penso che se non me l'aspetto spalancherei gli occhi e la bocca  e cercherei istantaneamente il tasto cestino e poi guarderei im giro se qualcuno ha visto e poi eclisso facendo finta di non averla mai ricevuta.


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Maaaa? Così senza nessun avviso e nessuna richiesta? ...penso che se non me l'aspetto spalancherei gli occhi e la bocca  e cercherei istantaneamente il tasto cestino e poi guarderei im giro se qualcuno ha visto e poi eclisso facendo finta di non averla mai ricevuta.


La bocca é meglio tenerla chiusa...che poi è n'attimo!!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Leggo 'pescato locale'! :rotfl:
> 
> Ma andò stai? Al carrefour in cerca di foto di piselli olimpici?


Alla Conad :rotfl: :rotfl: alla fine ho preso il salmone , calamari mai più!!


----------



## Ross (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La bocca é meglio tenerla chiusa...che poi è n'attimo!!! :rotfl:



:rotfl:

Mi cappotto!

:rotfl:

Poi mi cappotto ancora!

:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi cappotto!
> 
> ...


Quando mi sveglio nervosa poi rischio di diventare brillante... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quello manco io!!!! :rotfl:
> Tutt'al più mi soffermeri sullo sfondo se c'è!!!
> O magari un quadro alle pareti se si vede...
> Boh!!


certo che poi
_bello quel surrealista sullo fondo _non accrescerebbe l'autostima del mittente


----------



## Ross (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi sveglio nervosa poi rischio di diventare brillante... :rotfl:


Benedetto nervo scoperto! 

Mi hai rallegrato la serata...

Tra piselli olimpionici, ciucie ammiccanti...quasi quasi mi preparo un book fotografico pure io. Hai visto mai! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che poi
> _bello quel surrealista sullo fondo _non accrescerebbe l'autostima del mittente


Ma gli farebbe capire che sei amante dell'arte!!!


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Benedetto nervo scoperto!
> 
> Mi hai rallegrato la serata...
> 
> Tra piselli olimpionici, ciucie ammiccanti...quasi quasi mi preparo un book fotografico pure io. Hai visto mai! :rotfl:


Chiedi a Danny per l'angolazione giusta!!!


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...


No, però mi è capitato che il mio attuale datore di lavoro mi scrivesse che voleva mangiarmi...
Mi fosse capitata una cosa del genere...al diavolo il bon ton, "Ma che cazzo fai??" e acidate varie...
Vabè, poi comunque dipende dal grado di confidenza...:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte.
> Ho sempre reputato disturbante uno che senza motivo mi manda la foto del cazzo, tempo addietro mi è successo alcune volte. Sono restata di sasso. Il più meraviglioso D) fu uno che mi mandò una foto completamente nudo in tiro, con le scarpe e con la testa mozzata. Lo ricordo con tantissimo affetto...poraccio, non era neanche male, ma mi sono cadute le braccia!
> Io ovviamente non me l'aspettavo, proprio per niente...stavamo parlando di tutt'altro. Avrò avuto 24/25 anni...ho iniziato a ridere in ufficio e pensavo di non riprendermi più. Lui ci è rimasto male...ovviamente la cosa finì lì e non mi mandò più nulla.
> Però in altre situazioni la foto aveva il suo perchè, tutto in ambito di scambio erotico reciproco. Non è il fatto di vedere un cazzo, ma quel cazzo, che appartiene a quella persona e che magari in quel momento è duro per te perchè si è arrivati ad un punto di forte tensione.
> Un cazzo fondamentalmente è un cazzo, sì per carità...ce ne sono di più o meno belli...quelli calamareschi ittici di cui parla Sbriciolata ammetto che mi inquietano non poco, ma restano sempre una semplice parte del corpo di un uomo.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mai avuto la fortuna di simili scambi epistolari.
> 
> Una domanda: se l'uomo manda il di lui cazzo possibilmente in tiro...la donna, lei cosa manda?
> 
> La ciucia, una zinna a caso o la chiappa preferita?


Magari tutte e 3


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari tutte e 3


Se ci fai rientrare tutte le cose nella stessa foto poi dai lezioni a Danny!!!


----------



## Ross (14 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari tutte e 3


In cambio di, nell'ordine:

1) pisello atletico
2) palla destra
3) palla sinistra 

Ci può stare?


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In cambio di, nell'ordine:
> 
> 1) pisello atletico
> 2) palla destra
> ...


E il perineo dove lo metti?
Insomma le basi!!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In cambio di, nell'ordine:
> 
> 1) pisello atletico
> 2) palla destra
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> E il perineo dove lo metti?
> Insomma le basi!!!


Ecco appunto


----------



## Ross (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E il perineo dove lo metti?
> Insomma le basi!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (14 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La bocca é meglio tenerla chiusa...che poi è n'attimo!!! :rotfl:


Opsss...... Allora spalanco solo gli occhi!!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...


Rispondigli con una foto:
Mandagli una vagina dentata (di quelle da film horror)!
Se il calamaro ti ha disgustata,  se lo merita perché se non mangerai calamari fritti per un po' sarà per colpa sua!

Oppure la foto di un pene e gli scrivi "il mio è più fotogenico! "


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io non so
> 
> a me non è mai capitato



Oh ma guarda un po' chi è tornato. Ma ciao!


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dovrei fotografarmi il culo... Hai consigli?


Dipende dal culo. Per ogni deretano occorre la luce l'angolazione e lo sfondo corretti. Dovrei fare un sopralluogo. In ogni caso no flash.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A me 'ste cose non sono mai capitate ... strano io eh ...
> 
> Pero ripensandoci ... mia moglie lo ha fatto ... con qualcun altro però ...
> 
> ...


Pure la mia. Dev'essere la prassi oggi.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedi a Danny per l'angolazione giusta!!!


Verso l'alto direi che è più efficace.
No flash.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Scherzi a parte, a me comunque una foto del genere tagliodicarnepornoanatomico mandata "prima" non la considero affatto seducente, ma di dubbio gusto.
Da parte di un uomo è quasi stalking, in ogni caso è inelegante.
Da parte di una donna, sappiatelo, se è difficilissimo fare foto di nudo in cui non si evidenzino i difetti (che tutti e tutte hanno), figuriamoci farsi un selfie davanti allo specchio o peggio ancora senza.
Quello che risulta è sempre la pessima visione 2d di qualcosa che avrebbe potuto essere più eroticamente coinvolgente in tutt'altra sede e in versione 3d.
Per cui la pancettina, quel po' di cellulite, i difetti della pelle, il culetto un po' larghino o cadente, le tette similconfettura verranno esattamente così se non peggio.
Per questo io considero più piacevole  fare foto "dopo". Fa parte del gioco erotico e valorizza quello che di bello c'è nella donna e nell'uomo che noi amiamo o desideriamo.
In ogni caso, a breve aprirò uno studio per "Selfie d'autore", un nuovo business dettato dalle recenti tendenze di mercato.
Sappiate che per ognuno di voi ci sarà uno sconto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, a me comunque una foto del genere tagliodicarnepornoanatomico mandata "prima" non la considero affatto seducente, ma di dubbio gusto.
> Da parte di un uomo è quasi stalking, in ogni caso è inelegante.
> Da parte di una donna, sappiatelo, se è difficilissimo fare foto di nudo in cui non si evidenzino i difetti (che tutti e tutte hanno), figuriamoci farsi un selfie davanti allo specchio o peggio ancora senza.
> Quello che risulta è sempre la pessima visione 2d di qualcosa che avrebbe potuto essere più eroticamente coinvolgente in tutt'altra sede e in versione 3d.
> ...


Ho duemilacinquecento imperfezioni. Quando la prima volta che ho fatto un gioco così mi sono posta il problema dall'altra parte ho sentito una risata fragorosa. 
Io sono questa e se vieni con me ti piaccio con i duemilacinquecento difetti dal vivo e in foto altrimenti il mondo è pieno di donne quasi perfette. 
Nella mia scarsissima esperienza a nessuno è mai fregato nulla della giusta luce o dell'angolazione giusta nelle foto. Per mia fortuna e ringraziando Dio. Se avessi dovuto fare il ragionamento che hai fatto tu avrei l'ormone sotto terra..


----------



## Divì (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, a me comunque una foto del genere tagliodicarnepornoanatomico mandata "prima" non la considero affatto seducente, ma di dubbio gusto.
> Da parte di un uomo è quasi stalking, in ogni caso è inelegante.
> Da parte di una donna, sappiatelo, se è difficilissimo fare foto di nudo in cui non si evidenzino i difetti (che tutti e tutte hanno), figuriamoci farsi un selfie davanti allo specchio o peggio ancora senza.
> Quello che risulta è sempre la pessima visione 2d di qualcosa che avrebbe potuto essere più eroticamente coinvolgente in tutt'altra sede e in versione 3d.
> ...


Io da sdraiata sembro una medusa spiaggiata, in foto ..... In piedi faccio la mia porca figura. Sempre se non respiro!


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, a me comunque una foto del genere tagliodicarnepornoanatomico mandata "prima" non la considero affatto seducente, ma di dubbio gusto.
> Da parte di un uomo è quasi stalking, in ogni caso è inelegante.
> Da parte di una donna, sappiatelo, se è difficilissimo fare foto di nudo in cui non si evidenzino i difetti (che tutti e tutte hanno), figuriamoci farsi un selfie davanti allo specchio o peggio ancora senza.
> Quello che risulta è sempre la pessima visione 2d di qualcosa che avrebbe potuto essere più eroticamente coinvolgente in tutt'altra sede e in versione 3d.
> ...


Danny, no comprendido: "prima" e "dopo" de che? 
Cioè a pisello stanco e ciucia affaticata? O semplicemente dopo essersi conosciuti?

P.S. tette similconfettura è arte!  :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, a me comunque una foto del genere tagliodicarnepornoanatomico mandata "prima" non la considero affatto seducente, ma di dubbio gusto.
> Da parte di un uomo è quasi stalking, in ogni caso è inelegante.
> Da parte di una donna, sappiatelo, se è difficilissimo fare foto di nudo in cui non si evidenzino i difetti (che tutti e tutte hanno), figuriamoci farsi un selfie davanti allo specchio o peggio ancora senza.
> Quello che risulta è sempre la pessima visione 2d di qualcosa che avrebbe potuto essere più eroticamente coinvolgente in tutt'altra sede e in versione 3d.
> ...


Danny sei fotografo professionista?


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Danny, no comprendido: "prima" e "dopo" de che?
> Cioè a pisello stanco e ciucia affaticata? O semplicemente dopo essersi conosciuti?
> 
> P.S. tette similconfettura è arte!  :rotfl:


Prima di esserci andato/a letto 
Dopo esserci andato/a letto


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Danny sei fotografo professionista?


Amatoriale.
Molto amatoriale. 






Oggi sono in vena di facezie.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, a me comunque una foto del genere tagliodicarnepornoanatomico mandata "prima" non la considero affatto seducente, ma di dubbio gusto.
> Da parte di un uomo è quasi stalking, in ogni caso è inelegante.
> Da parte di una donna, sappiatelo, se è difficilissimo fare foto di nudo in cui non si evidenzino i difetti (che tutti e tutte hanno), figuriamoci farsi un selfie davanti allo specchio o peggio ancora senza.
> Quello che risulta è sempre la pessima visione 2d di qualcosa che avrebbe potuto essere più eroticamente coinvolgente in tutt'altra sede e in versione 3d.
> ...


Fa parte del gioco erotico anche mettersi a nudo nonostante i difetti...io mi sono sempre vergognata (prima e dopo) di mostrarmi, ma dall'altra parte mi hanno sempre gentilmente mandata a quel paese. 
In ogni caso, quant'è lo sconto?


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh ma guarda un po' chi è tornato. Ma ciao!


ciao


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ciao


Oh oh!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fa parte del gioco erotico anche mettersi a nudo nonostante i difetti...io mi sono sempre vergognata (prima e dopo) di mostrarmi, ma dall'altra parte mi hanno sempre gentilmente mandata a quel paese.
> In ogni caso, quant'è lo sconto?


Inizio a pensare che io e te frequentiamo lo stesso genere di uomini


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che io e te frequentiamo lo stesso genere di uomini


Io genere stronzi...pure tu?!


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh oh!!!!


come va?


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io genere stronzi...pure tu?!


ma stronzi kattivi o stronzi della serie faccia da schiaffi? :carneval:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ciao


ciao...benvenuta! 

e vedendo l'avatar....auguri!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io genere stronzi...pure tu?!


si


banshee ha detto:


> ma stronzi kattivi o stronzi della serie faccia da schiaffi? :carneval:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ora ripartiamo con la discussione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> si
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ora ripartiamo con la discussione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: l'ho scritto apposta 

no no basta, giuro. :carneval: oggi solo calamari e fauna ittica :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> come va?


A me bene... A vedere l'avatar pure a te pare!! 
Come stai?!


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao...benvenuta!
> 
> e vedendo l'avatar....auguri!


grazie 
sia per il benvenuta che per gli auguri


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me bene... A vedere l'avatar pure a te pare!!
> Come stai?!


qui per ora tutto bene
smettesse anche di piovere...
che si racconta qui dentro?


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao...benvenuta!
> 
> e vedendo l'avatar....auguri!


Più che benvenuta bentornata...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Più che benvenuta bentornata...


ah, vecchia conoscenza? allora bentornata!

OT il boss continua coi messaggi trasversali a farmi terrorismo psicologico, iniziamo a vedere per la riviera e mandiamo loro per boschi  fine OT


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Più che benvenuta bentornata...


a volte ritornano :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah, vecchia conoscenza? allora bentornata!
> 
> OT il boss continua coi messaggi trasversali a farmi terrorismo psicologico, iniziamo a vedere per la riviera e mandiamo loro per boschi  fine OT


eh sì
purtroppo l'età avanza... :rotfl:
e ancora grazie


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fa parte del gioco erotico anche mettersi a nudo nonostante i difetti...io mi sono sempre vergognata (prima e dopo) di mostrarmi, ma dall'altra parte mi hanno sempre gentilmente mandata a quel paese.
> In ogni caso, *quant'è lo sconto*?



Dipende.
Singola o gruppi?
Per le comitive il prezzo si abbassa.
Adesso rifletto, poi avanzo le mie proposte. 
Metti che facciamo una foto di una decina di sederi in una sola seduta, viene fuori una cifra ridicola.
Poi ognuno si ritaglia il suo o al limite mette una X sotto quando lo invia alla persona che intende sedurre.
Per la parte anteriore se la cosa dovesse turbare i maschietti si può pensare a mettere una X a misura che copra gli altri (oppure un artistico fiorellino colorato, per esempio) e un cerchietto per il prescelto, di volta in volta.
Se invece la foto è singola, vediamo.
Ci si viene incontro.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh sì
> purtroppo l'età avanza... :rotfl:
> e ancora grazie


biri, ti sei sposata....congratulazioni e felicità!


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> a volte ritornano :rotfl:


Ciao Biri e congratulazioni.:festa:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> a volte ritornano :rotfl:


Che sia il primo di una lunga serie... :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> biri, ti sei sposata....congratulazioni e felicità!


grazie


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Biri e congratulazioni.:festa:


ciao e grazie


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che sia il primo di una lunga serie... :rotfl:


c'è stata una fuga di utenti?


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> c'è stata una fuga di utenti?


Eh...


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...


Mah.
Biri dovrebbe farsi un giro nello Sculacciao...


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mah.
> Biri dovrebbe farsi un giro nello Sculacciao...


Io ho paura...


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho paura...


tranquilla
tanto non  ho voglia di leggere :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, a me comunque una foto del genere tagliodicarnepornoanatomico mandata "prima" non la considero affatto seducente, ma di dubbio gusto.
> Da parte di un uomo è quasi stalking, in ogni caso è inelegante.
> Da parte di una donna, sappiatelo, se è difficilissimo fare foto di nudo in cui non si evidenzino i difetti (che tutti e tutte hanno), figuriamoci farsi un selfie davanti allo specchio o peggio ancora senza.
> Quello che risulta è sempre la pessima visione 2d di qualcosa che avrebbe potuto essere più eroticamente coinvolgente in tutt'altra sede e in versione 3d.
> ...


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...


capita anche nei migliori fora....


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

Comunque io ieri ho riso talmente tanto pensando a Gaudì e ai calamaroni che stamattina ho aperto la mail e invece di trovarci dentro foto e mail porno (ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) mi sono trovata una mail di Tena Lady...
La cosa mi ha quasi uccisa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> tranquilla
> tanto non  ho voglia di leggere :rotfl:


Bentornata e congratulazioni! :up:


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bentornata e congratulazioni! :up:


Grazie mille


----------



## gas (15 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...


forse quell'essere "ittico per definizione" può fare tenerezza solo al pensiero che sta tutto il giorno rinchiuso e raramente (salvo casi eccezionali) esce un attimo alla luce del sole per poi immediatamente ritrarsi all'interno della sua cuccia e, normalmente esce trasformandosi di dimensione solo in penombra. Ebbene, un applauso lo merita comunque


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

gas ha detto:


> forse quell'essere "ittico per definizione" può fare tenerezza solo al pensiero che sta tutto il giorno rinchiuso e raramente (salvo casi eccezionali) esce un attimo alla luce del sole per poi immediatamente ritrarsi all'interno della sua cuccia e, normalmente esce trasformandosi di dimensione solo in penombra. Ebbene, un applauso lo merita comunque


Sì, un applauso tipo quello che si fa alle zanzare!!


----------



## gas (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, un applauso tipo quello che si fa alle zanzare!!


dipende....
se la dimensione è quello di una zanzara, perchè no


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque *io ieri ho riso talmente tanto pensando a Gaudì e ai calamaroni *che stamattina ho aperto la mail e invece di trovarci dentro foto e mail porno (ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) mi sono trovata una mail di Tena Lady...
> La cosa mi ha quasi uccisa...


pure io...ieri ho spento internet a un certo punto per non rischiare di passare per pazza che ride davanti allo schermo  col mio lui


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*

nsomma Sbri…
Qui si fanno tanti bei discorsi sulle nuvole e io sono terra terra… per cui a questo punto faccio come Mike Buongiorno a Rischiatutto di quei tempi, e le dico, cara Sbri.. che detta tutta la situazione, noi adesso vogliamo sapere:
1 Chi è il proprietario dell’oggetto rappresentato nella foto

2 Che relazione c’è fra lei e il proprietario dell’oggetto rappresentato nella foto

3 Se prima di tale evento, lei aveva un qualche interesse al proprietario dell’oggetto

4 Se dopo tale evento questo interesse si è modificato e in che misura

5 cosa ha pensato di rispondere alla richiesta di un commento sull’oggetto rappresentato nella foto

6 Quali concreti progetti ha per il soggetto proponente l’oggetto in foto

Tutto il resto son discorsi… 

Ha un minuto di tempo x rispondere..
Via al cronometro!


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

*... sarà capitato anche a voi....*

Non ho letto tutto, ma no.

A me non è mai capitato


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, ma no.
> 
> A me non è mai capitato


..... uguale, mi sono arrivate fotine ma "eleganti" e quando c'era già una buona base.


Comunque adesso faccio una lotteria tra chi ha partecipato a questa discussione e invio un selfie fresco fresco ...... do cojo cojo


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, ma no.
> 
> A me non è mai capitato


Eeh.. Nella vita non ai può mai dire, sai...?..


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... uguale, mi sono arrivate fotine ma "eleganti" e quando c'era già una buona base.
> 
> 
> Comunque adesso faccio una lotteria tra chi ha partecipato a questa discussione e invio un selfie fresco fresco ...... *do cojo cojo *



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. Nella vita non ai può mai dire, sai...?..


Ma si, dipende dal carattere. E dalla situazione. A me non piacerebbe in nessun caso, credo.

Però ti dirò: se a me uno dovesse farmi vedere la foto, proprio come fosse il suo biglietto da visita.... bè... non starei nemmeno a guardare come è fatto. Sfanculerei e basta


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... uguale, mi sono arrivate fotine ma "eleganti" e quando c'era già una buona base.
> 
> 
> Comunque adesso faccio una lotteria tra chi ha partecipato a questa discussione e invio un selfie fresco fresco ...... do cojo cojo


Mi raccomando. Focale grandangolare, luci laterali e diaframma chiuso. Attento al mosso. Usa un treppiedi. Non inviarlo a me. Grazie.


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi raccomando. Focale grandangolare, luci laterali e diaframma chiuso. Attento al mosso. Usa un treppiedi. *Non inviarlo a me*. Grazie.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi raccomando. Focale grandangolare, luci laterali e diaframma chiuso. Attento al mosso. Usa un treppiedi. Non inviarlo a me. Grazie.


.... do cojo cojo ....


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi raccomando. Focale grandangolare, luci laterali e diaframma chiuso. Attento al mosso. Usa un treppiedi. Non inviarlo a me. Grazie.


Tempi buoni per l'autoscatto?
2/5/10 secondi?


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... uguale, mi sono arrivate fotine ma "eleganti" e quando c'era già una buona base.
> 
> 
> Comunque adesso faccio una lotteria tra chi ha partecipato a questa discussione e invio un selfie fresco fresco ...... do cojo cojo


Io ho partecipato...
Senti un po'...ho gusti un po' particolari...
Se dovessi uscire io nel sorteggio mi puoi mandare la foto del tuo alluce? E' qualcosa che mi manda giù di testa, mi eccita proprio...
Se per caso hai pure l'unghia rotta e un principio di valgismo rischio di venire seduta stante.
Grazie mille per l'eventuale cortesia.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Giugno 2016)

*Considerazione a margine*

In questo periodo sto spesso ripensando ai miei ultimi 33 anni ... e questo 3D mi ha fatto ripensare anche a questo.

Forse perché ai miei tempi per scattare una foto "particolare" o avevi una polaroid o avevi una camera oscura e ti sviluppavi le foto da solo (mica potevi portare il rullino al service per fartele sviluppare e stampare !!), ma io non ho MAI scattato una foto di quel tipo a me o a mia moglie ... neanche dopo l'avvento del digitale ... 

Mi sto chiedendo perché IO non l'abbia mai fatto ... forse non ne sentivo il bisogno ... forse non avevo bisogno di una foto per ricordarmi come era fatta ... 

fatto sta che io non MAI avuto una foto di mia moglie nuda ...

Foto che invece un altro aveva, considerando che lei aveva invece cominciato a praticare questo tipo di "attività" già con l'avvento degli MMS ... venendo anche abbondantemente ricambiata.


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

Invece a me dovete proprio spiegare che senso abbia fare una foto lì, e diffonderla via mail. O w.a. o MMS.... .

Ditemelo, vi prego. Sono fredda, e non capisco.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tempi buoni per l'autoscatto?
> 2/5/10 secondi?


Dipende dall'illuminazione della stanza. Volendo si potrebbe tentare uno scatto sul balcone. A vicini di fronte come siam messi?


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho partecipato...
> Senti un po'...ho gusti un po' particolari...
> Se dovessi uscire io nel sorteggio mi puoi mandare la foto del tuo alluce? E' qualcosa che mi manda giù di testa, mi eccita proprio...
> Se per caso hai pure l'unghia rotta e un principio di valgismo rischio di venire seduta stante.
> Grazie mille per l'eventuale cortesia.


No, non funziona così .... prima la foto poi il sorteggio. Le richieste particolari in mp ....


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

Ve prego no, che sto ammurì


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dall'illuminazione della stanza. Volendo si potrebbe tentare uno scatto sul balcone. A vicini di fronte come siam messi?


Se mi metto in fondo al giardino ho un campo sterminato con una fabbrica abbandonata...
Oddio, potrebbe essere un'ambientazione buona anche quella...


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> No, non funziona così .... prima la foto poi il sorteggio. Le richieste particolari in mp ....


Vabbè, io ho detto urbi et orbi le mie preferenze!
Se sorteggi me già sai!


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In questo periodo sto spesso ripensando ai miei ultimi 33 anni ... e questo 3D mi ha fatto ripensare anche a questo.
> 
> Forse perché ai miei tempi per scattare una foto "particolare" o avevi una polaroid o avevi una camera oscura e ti sviluppavi le foto da solo (mica potevi portare il rullino al service per fartele sviluppare e stampare !!), ma io non ho MAI scattato una foto di quel tipo a me o a mia moglie ... neanche dopo l'avvento del digitale ...
> 
> ...


Ti correggo su una cosa. Le foto le potevi tranquillamente portare in qualsiasi laboratorio. Io ho foto di mia moglie nuda sin da quando aveva 17 anni. Nessun laboratorio ha mai fatto storie per dei nudi. Sono un genere fotografico. Una mia tipa di un certo periodo andava anche oltre e le sue foto erano anche più esplicite. Le portava lei al laboratorio, senza alcun problema. Erano gli anni 80/inizio 90. Sul resto... fa male. E  capisco perche'..


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se mi metto in fondo al giardino ho un campo sterminato con una fabbrica abbandonata...
> Oddio, potrebbe essere un'ambientazione buona anche quella...


Fascinosissima! Adoro le fabbriche abbandonate. Direi che siamo sulla buona strada per ottenere dei risultati lusinghieri che possano esercitare un certo richiamo.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Fascinosissima! Adoro le fabbriche abbandonate. Direi che siamo sulla buona strada per ottenere dei risultati lusinghieri che possano esercitare un certo richiamo.


Andata!!!


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In questo periodo sto spesso ripensando ai miei ultimi 33 anni ... e questo 3D mi ha fatto ripensare anche a questo.
> 
> Forse perché ai miei tempi per scattare una foto "particolare" o avevi una polaroid o avevi una camera oscura e ti sviluppavi le foto da solo (mica potevi portare il rullino al service per fartele sviluppare e stampare !!), ma io non ho MAI scattato una foto di quel tipo a me o a mia moglie ... neanche dopo l'avvento del digitale ...
> 
> ...


Neanche io. 
Mai fatto foto nuda ne' ricevute. 
O forse si una che risale al paleozoico. Ed una in controluce col pancione. 
Bianco e nero. 
Molto artistiche.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti correggo su una cosa. Le foto le potevi tranquillamente portare in qualsiasi laboratorio. Io ho foto di mia moglie nuda sin da quando aveva 17 anni. Nessun laboratorio ha mai fatto storie per dei nudi. Sono un genere fotografico. Una mia tipa di un certo periodo andava anche oltre e le sue foto erano anche più esplicite. Le portava lei al laboratorio, senza alcun problema. Erano gli anni 80/inizio 90. Sul resto... fa male. E  capisco perche'..


Io abitavo in una cittadina di provincia ... l'unico service era anche di un amico di famiglia ... figurati se mia morosa (poi moglie) mi avrebbe mai permesso di portare le sue foto "osè" a sviluppare da lui ... ed io non ci pensai più 

Era un po' come entrare a 16 anni (nell'80) nell'unica farmacia del paese, che era della migliore amica di tua madre, a comprare i preservativi ...


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io abitavo in una cittadina di provincia ... l'unico service era anche di un amico di famiglia ... figurati se mia morosa (poi moglie) mi avrebbe mai permesso di portare le sue foto "osè" a sviluppare da lui ... ed io non ci pensai più
> 
> Era un po' come entrare a 16 anni (nell'80) nell'unica farmacia del paese, che era della migliore amica di tua madre, a comprare i preservativi ...


Sì, in effetti in una grande città è più facile. Anche se ti devo dire che io ero comunque un po' imbarazzato le prime volte.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In questo periodo sto spesso ripensando ai miei ultimi 33 anni ... e questo 3D mi ha fatto ripensare anche a questo.
> 
> Forse perché ai miei tempi per scattare una foto "particolare" o avevi una polaroid o avevi una camera oscura e ti sviluppavi le foto da solo (mica potevi portare il rullino al service per fartele sviluppare e stampare !!), ma io non ho MAI scattato una foto di quel tipo a me o a mia moglie ... neanche dopo l'avvento del digitale ...
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io ho mai mandato certe foto a mio marito ne lui a me ma direi che è quasi normale. Nel senso che con tuo marito/moglie hai una presenza costante e quindi un "gioco" così perde un pochino il significato
Diverso è se si sta lontani come con un amante o un compagno che sta fuori casa per tempo


Foglia ha detto:


> Invece a me dovete proprio spiegare che senso abbia fare una foto lì, e diffonderla via mail. O w.a. o MMS.... .
> 
> Ditemelo, vi prego. Sono fredda, e non capisco.


Intanto non la diffondi ma la invii a qualcuno di cui ti fidi e sai che uso ne farà. Poi magari c'è chi lo fa in maniera superficiale e li potrebbero essere anche guai


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

ma solo io mi scoccio a far foto?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma solo io mi scoccio a far foto?


Io odio fare foto ma questo genere di foto sono un'altra cosa
Poi non è che invio centinaia di foto, anzi...Può capitare..tutto qui


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma solo io mi scoccio a far foto?


Sì.
Qui siamo tutti cultori della materia!


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io odio fare foto ma questo genere di foto sono un'altra cosa
> Poi non è che invio centinaia di foto, anzi...Può capitare..tutto qui


sì sì
anche questo è vero


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì.
> Qui siamo tutti cultori della materia!


ma beato voi
mi hanno fatto così tante foto per il matrimonio
che per un po' basta


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma beato voi
> mi hanno fatto così tante foto per il matrimonio
> che per un po' basta


Vabbè, dai...per quello ci sta! 
E' stato bello?!


----------



## Biri (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai...per quello ci sta!
> E' stato bello?!


abbiamo avuto un culo....
l'unico giorno di sole e di caldo...
è andato tutto alla perfezione
lo prendo come buon auspicio


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho mai mandato certe foto a mio marito ne lui a me ma direi che è quasi normale. Nel senso che con tuo marito/moglie hai una presenza costante e quindi un "gioco" così perde un pochino il significato
> Diverso è se si sta lontani come con un amante o un compagno che sta fuori casa per tempo
> 
> Intanto non la diffondi ma la invii a qualcuno di cui ti fidi e sai che uso ne farà. Poi magari c'è chi lo fa in maniera superficiale e li potrebbero essere anche guai


...io invece sempre mandate con il fidanzato. Ce le inviamo reciprocamente per giocare...sia nel gioco erotico di eccitarci mentre siamo lontani in attesa di tornare a casa, sia per gioco proprio, tipo lui sa che sto in riunione e mi manda una foto o io so che sta coi clienti e mando


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In questo periodo sto spesso ripensando ai miei ultimi 33 anni ... e questo 3D mi ha fatto ripensare anche a questo.
> 
> Forse perché ai miei tempi per scattare una foto "particolare" o avevi una polaroid o avevi una camera oscura e ti sviluppavi le foto da solo (mica potevi portare il rullino al service per fartele sviluppare e stampare !!), ma io non ho MAI scattato una foto di quel tipo a me o a mia moglie ... neanche dopo l'avvento del digitale ...
> 
> ...


Pensa che ai miei tempi il massimo che potevi fare era un ritratto a olio.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensa che ai miei tempi il massimo che potevi fare era un ritratto a olio.


Potrei quasi sconfermarti...
Quella foto che mi hai mandato del culo chi era?! Una tua discendente?!


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> .................., tipo lui sa che sto in riunione e mi manda una foto o io so che sta coi clienti e mando


.... me le facevo mandare a richiesta durante le noiosissime assemblee che dovevo presiedere.... probabilmente facevo facce buffe :mexican:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... me le facevo mandare a richiesta durante le noiosissime assemblee che dovevo presiedere.... probabilmente facevo facce buffe :mexican:


No noi invece giochiamo a "disturbarci" a vicenda quando sappiamo di dover mantenere un contegno   poi dopo scatta la vendetta, etc etc


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Potrei quasi sconfermarti...
> Quella foto che mi hai mandato del culo chi era?! Una tua discendente?!



Nego. Deve essersi impossessato qualcuno del mio account poi ne ha creato un altro e ha fotografato un culo a caso falsificando data e ora perché io avevo lasciato scritto in un cd che in caso mi succedesse qualcosa ti dovevano mandare una mia foto cult ma hanno letto male. Per questo motivo siamo in causa e io te lo dimostrerò via Skype. Non far caso al passamontagna. Ho un onore da difendere.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...



...ma come si fa...


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nego. Deve essersi impossessato qualcuno del mio account poi ne ha creato un altro e ha fotografato un culo a caso falsificando data e ora perché io avevo lasciato scritto in un cd che in caso mi succedesse qualcosa ti dovevano mandare una mia foto cult ma hanno letto male. Per questo motivo siamo in causa e io te lo dimostrerò via Skype. Non far caso al passamontagna. Ho un onore da difendere.


Bene. Perfetto.
Ora chiamo il mio amico del deepweb e faccio verificare...
E mi ha pure detto mio cugggino che gli devi dei soldi perché ti ha mandato foto del cazzo e tu sei sparita.
Bello approfittarsi così di mio cugggino. Brava!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nego. Deve essersi impossessato qualcuno del mio account poi ne ha creato un altro e ha fotografato un culo a caso falsificando data e ora perché io avevo lasciato scritto in un cd che in caso mi succedesse qualcosa ti dovevano mandare una mia foto cult ma hanno letto male. Per questo motivo siamo in causa e io te lo dimostrerò via Skype. Non far caso al passamontagna. Ho un onore da difendere.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bene. Perfetto.
> 
> Ora chiamo il mio amico del deepweb e faccio verificare...
> 
> ...



Possono testimoniare il gatto con gli stivali e madama doré. Forse pure le figlie. E tuo cuggggino ce l'ha corto e storto.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Possono testimoniare il gatto con gli stivali e madama doré. Forse pure le figlie. E tuo cuggggino ce l'ha corto e storto.


Eh lo so.. 
Ma la bravura di una donna non si dovrebbe veder proprio da queste situazioni, nel farlo raddrizzare e allungare..?

Sempre la pappa pronta, facile la vita..


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zy8YFQpP0I


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so..
> Ma la bravura di una donna non si dovrebbe veder proprio da queste situazioni, nel farlo raddrizzare e allungare..?
> 
> Sempre la pappa pronta, facile la vita..


Se è corto e storto c'è ben poco da fare mi sa!


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se è corto e storto c'è ben poco da fare mi sa!


... Eh si... Che tragedia ... Non ci voleva sta cosa..


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Eh si... Che tragedia ... Non ci voleva sta cosa..


E passi storto ma corto no


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> E passi storto ma corto no


Il problema ora è chi glielo dice....

Va beh dai.. Mi offro volontario io, se necessario, essendo tra "corti" saprei forse trasmettergli la necessaria solidarietà e fiducia...


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema ora è chi glielo dice....
> 
> Va beh dai.. Mi offro volontario io, se necessario, essendo tra "corti" saprei forse trasmettergli la necessaria solidarietà e fiducia...


Ma si, mica conta solo questo nella vita


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

Voi me farete muri' prima o poi... Sappiatelo.

Poi farò pubblicare sul forum il mio testamento dalla mia amica. Sappiate anche questo


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma si, mica conta solo questo nella vita


Ecco.. L prima cosa da dire è assolutamente questa stronzata: non conta nulla!
Noi uomini senza taglia extra large ci crediamo subito, e ci sentiamo immediatamente molto meglio...

Questo è il cappello del discorso da fare
O la cappella, diciamo
O la cappellata... 

Insomma, il principio


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E passi storto ma corto no


Tu in modalità uomo della mia vita come ve l'hai?


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu in modalità uomo della mia vita come ve l'hai?


Non rimembri il mebro mio?nerboruto e possente


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. L prima cosa da dire è assolutamente questa stronzata: non conta nulla!
> Noi uomini senza taglia extra large ci crediamo subito, e ci sentiamo immediatamente molto meglio...
> 
> Questo è il cappello del discorso da fare
> ...


Varda io l extra large l ho conosciuto e non mi interessa il prodotto ..per me in medio virtus stat


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non rimembri il mebro mio?nerboruto e possente


Lo ricordo dentro di me... Ma devo riguardarlo bene!!! Non vorrei dimenticarlo!!


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Varda io l extra large l ho conosciuto e non mi interessa il prodotto ..per me in medio virtus stat


va bene.. .. ho capito che in pratica mi stai chiedendo tra le righe di mandarti la foto del mio.... ehm... 

però sono timido, capisci?... devi avere un po' di pazienza e incoraggiarmi..


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo ricordo dentro di me... Ma devo riguardarlo bene!!! Non vorrei dimenticarlo!!


Ti mando pic intanto. :updue:


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> va bene.. .. ho capito che in pratica mi stai chiedendo tra le righe di mandarti la foto del mio.... ehm...
> 
> però sono timido, capisci?... devi avere un po' di pazienza e incoraggiarmi..


No va be, lascia stare. Come ha detto danny le foto si mandano dopo aver tastato con mano, sicchè manda a chi di tua competenza


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti mando pic intanto. :updue:


BravOH!!!


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> No va be, lascia stare. Come ha detto danny le foto si mandano dopo aver tastato con mano, sicchè manda a chi di tua competenza


mi ero illuso... aaah... 

mi sa che ho fatto la fine dell'amico di Sbri... 

meno male che io almeno ho chiesto prima...


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi ero illuso... aaah...
> 
> mi sa che ho fatto la fine dell'amico di Sbri...
> 
> meno male che io almeno ho chiesto prima...


Io comunque, visto che sono una brutta persona, le uniche foto un po' così(nulla a che vedere con pezzo scelto da macelleria) le ho mandate a marito e potenziale amante, così, per par condicio. L altro ha risposto con foto che a me facevano ridere altrochè, c è sempre quel contesto amatoriale che smorza l ormone:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> BravOH!!!


Sempre tuo


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Io comunque, visto che sono una brutta persona, le uniche foto un po' così(nulla a che vedere con pezzo scelto da macelleria) le ho mandate a marito e potenziale amante, così, per par condicio. L altro ha risposto con foto che a me facevano ridere altrochè, c è sempre quel contesto amatoriale che smorza l ormone:rotfl:


Io il pipo no! 

L amore è come il poker, per scoprire ile carte bisogna arrivare in fondo al gioco e vedere il piatto


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io il pipo no!
> 
> L amore è come il poker, per scoprire ile carte bisogna arrivare in fondo al gioco e vedere il piatto


Il pipo sarebbe il coso?
E infatti è un'attimo che uno bleffi


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Il pipo sarebbe il coso?
> E infatti è un'attimo che uno bleffi


si si.. sarebbe il coso.. 

è così... e il poker è un po il gioco della vita..

non sempre vince chi ha le carte migliori, ma spesso chi fa creder agli altri di averle... 

nel bene e nel male...


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si si.. sarebbe il coso..
> 
> è così... e il poker è un po il gioco della vita..
> 
> ...


E chi ce l ha buone magari si ritira...è l autostima che fotte alle volte


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

Io mi sto immaginando uno con cui non c'è mai stato nulla che di punto in bianco mi mostra una foto.... Come fosse una credenziale, un biglietto da visita....

Così.... E magari si aspetta commenti, complimenti, inviti....
Serio eh magari.... Come se mi stesse mostrando le foto della località di villeggiatura.....

Non ce la posso fare


----------



## Leda (15 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nego. Deve essersi impossessato qualcuno del mio account poi ne ha creato un altro e ha fotografato un culo a caso falsificando data e ora perché io avevo lasciato scritto in un cd che in caso mi succedesse qualcosa ti dovevano mandare una mia foto cult ma hanno letto male. Per questo motivo siamo in causa e io te lo dimostrerò via Skype. Non far caso al passamontagna. Ho un onore da difendere.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> E chi ce l ha buone magari si ritira...è l autostima che fotte alle volte


O il coraggio che premia... Non si sa

Eppure... A pensarci... Vincere con le carte coperte... È li la differenza.. Mah...


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io comunque, visto che sono una brutta persona, le uniche foto un po' così(nulla a che vedere con pezzo scelto da macelleria) le ho mandate a marito e potenziale amante, così, per par condicio. L altro ha risposto con foto che a me facevano ridere altrochè, c è sempre quel contesto amatoriale che smorza l ormone:rotfl:


Perché facevano ridere?!


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi sto immaginando uno con cui non c'è mai stato nulla che di punto in bianco mi mostra una foto.... Come fosse una credenziale, un biglietto da visita....
> 
> Così.... E magari si aspetta commenti, complimenti, inviti....
> Serio eh magari.... Come se mi stesse mostrando le foto della località di villeggiatura.....
> ...


Secondo me questa cosa ti è entrata troppo in testa....


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> O il coraggio che premia... Non si sa
> 
> Eppure... A pensarci... Vincere con le carte coperte... È li la differenza.. Mah...


In effetti varrebbe sempre la pena osare, che è meglio il rimorso del rimpianto, pare


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché facevano ridere?!


Ma perchè lo sfondo casalingo mi fa ridere, la posa plastica mi fa ridere, i tentativi di rendere anonima la foto, mozzando il viso, mi fa ridere.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perchè lo sfondo casalingo mi fa ridere, la posa plastica mi fa ridere, i tentativi di rendere anonima la foto, mozzando il viso, mi fa ridere.


:rotfl:
Giustissimo!! 
Comunque a me non facevano ridere certe foto, ovviamente se il soggetto mi interessava... 
Quello con la testa mozzata mi ha fatto ridere, ma infatti non mi interessava...


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Giustissimo!!
> Comunque a me non facevano ridere certe foto, ovviamente se il soggetto mi interessava...
> Quello con la testa mozzata mi ha fatto ridere, ma infatti non mi interessava...


Mah a me la visione di una foto, per quanto inserita in contesto ludico-erotico, mi da poco. Poi mettici che ti arriva in un momento che di erotico ha proprio niente...l'eccitazione per me è assai più complessa


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mah a me la visione di una foto, per quanto inserita in contesto ludico-erotico, mi da poco. Poi mettici che ti arriva in un momento che di erotico ha proprio niente...l'eccitazione per me è assai più complessa


:facepalm:
Non è che uno mi piace e mi manda na foto del pisello e io mi eccito seduta stante...
Sarei matta!
È ovvio che l'eccitazione sia molto più complessa.


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Non è che uno mi piace e mi manda na foto del pisello e io mi eccito seduta stante...
> Sarei matta!
> È ovvio che l'eccitazione sia molto più complessa.


Non ti agitare :rotfl:
Ma anche se c'è la poesia della zozzeria che prelude la foto, questa comunque non mi dà valore aggiunto. Mi pare che per l omo sia molto facile eccitarsi con una foto anche "a freddo" (e da quando ho saputo che la gente attinge  a piene mani da fb pubblico ancora meno)


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensa che ai miei tempi il massimo che potevi fare era un ritratto a olio.


Io ho ancora un affresco di quando ero giovane.


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Giustissimo!!
> Comunque a me non facevano ridere certe foto, ovviamente se il soggetto mi interessava...
> Quello con la testa mozzata mi ha fatto ridere, ma infatti non mi interessava...


Ti piace lo stile di Witkin?


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non ti agitare :rotfl:
> Ma anche se c'è la poesia della zozzeria che prelude la foto, questa comunque non mi dà valore aggiunto. Mi pare che per l omo sia molto facile eccitarsi con una foto anche "a freddo" (e da quando ho saputo che la gente attinge  a piene mani da fb pubblico ancora meno)


Su FB le foto sono nei limiti della decenza, se così si può dire.
A livello personale, una bella foto di una ragazza interessante può suscitare il mio interesse.
Una foto anatomica della sola patata a meno che non raggiunga i livelli artistici di Courbet la troverei abbastanza triste come un po' tutti gli autoscatti di quel genere. A meno che non provenga da una donna la cui conoscenza è già stata ampiamente approfondita.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Su FB le foto sono nei limiti della decenza, se così si può dire.
> A livello personale, una bella foto di una ragazza interessante può suscitare il mio interesse.
> Una foto anatomica della sola patata a meno che non raggiunga i livelli artistici di Courbet la troverei abbastanza triste come un po' tutti gli autoscatti di quel genere. A meno che non provenga da una donna la cui conoscenza è già stata ampiamente approfondita.


caro,ti invio  l'orgine del mondo
suona bene


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me questa cosa ti è entrata troppo in testa....


Ebbene si :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> caro,ti invio  l'orgine del mondo
> suona bene


Se andate avanti di sto passo io muoio. Giuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho ancora un affresco di quando ero giovane.


Impegnativo. Che stanza è? è a parete o a soffitto? perchè se è a soffitto potrebbe causare in complesso di Damocle negli ospiti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Su FB le foto sono nei limiti della decenza, se così si può dire.
> A livello personale, una bella foto di una ragazza interessante può suscitare il mio interesse.
> Una foto anatomica della sola patata a meno che non raggiunga i livelli artistici di Courbet la troverei abbastanza triste come un po' tutti gli autoscatti di quel genere. A meno che non provenga da una donna la cui conoscenza è già stata ampiamente approfondita.


tipo rievocazione storica insomma.


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tipo rievocazione storica insomma.


:rotfl::rotfl: comunque tolto i culi che risultano gradevoli da vedere, soprattutto b/n, piselli e patate ravvicinate belle non sono


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: comunque tolto i culi che risultano gradevoli da vedere, soprattutto b/n, piselli e patate ravvicinate belle non sono



Più che altro li trovo poco espressivi.


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Impegnativo. Che stanza è? è a parete o a soffitto? perchè se è a soffitto potrebbe causare in complesso di Damocle negli ospiti.


Sto ancora ridendo!


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Più che altro li trovo poco espressivi.


Natura morta


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2016)

Io sto cantando Zum Zum da due giorni...


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: comunque tolto i culi che risultano gradevoli da vedere, soprattutto b/n, piselli e patate ravvicinate belle non sono


Il mio pene è bellissimo.


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio pene è bellissimo.


Potrebbe essere un epitaffio questa frase:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un epitaffio questa frase:rotfl:


Allora "fu"...


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora "fu"...


Che bello


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Che bello


Approfitta del rigor mia cara Bettina...


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Approfitta del rigor mia cara Bettina...


:rotfl:no ti prego, questo giammai:rotfl:


----------



## JON (16 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure no ma potete darmi un parere comunque.
> Oggi ho voglia di essere leggera e ridanciana, quindi:
> Vi è mai capitato che un/una collega, un/una amico/a, un/una conoscente vi inviasse inopinatamente una di quelle fotine ... diciamo sexy, uno di quei primi piani che nella loro intenzione dovrebbero scatenarvi l'ormone ma che poi, invece, purtroppo, vi ricordano la fauna ittica?
> Calamari, alghe, mitili edibili e non?
> ...


Diciamo che il punto è quello. Se il gesto non è gradito puoi risparmiarti la filippica e mandarlo sonoramente a fare in culo. A meno che le limitazioni non siano legate al solo bon ton.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo che il punto è quello. Se il gesto non è gradito puoi risparmiarti la filippica e mandarlo sonoramente a fare in culo. A meno che le limitazioni non siano legate al solo bon ton.


Ciao!
Una signora non manda a fare in culo però.




Fa di peggio


----------



## ilnikko (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio pene è bellissimo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 11733


Yessssssss...


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora "fu"...


:up:


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Impegnativo. Che stanza è? è a parete o a soffitto? perchè se è a soffitto potrebbe causare in complesso di Damocle negli ospiti.



A parete. Grandezza naturale.


----------

